# Helmet: Velvet or no?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The actual helmet is better as it is about looks as well as performance and a cover doesn't look as good as the real thing.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No cover at all. Ride in the helmet as is.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep, as is. I only like the velvet cover if your using a plastic helmet, and that's only sometimes.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

nope. No cover. IRH's are show ready as they are


----------

